# WTB, 300WSM and 300RUM brass



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I can't find any brass online except the expensive Norma and Nosler stuff. Does anybody have any new or fired 300WSM or 300RUM brass? I'll be in SLC for one day next week.


----------

